# shoes on or off



## shawn gravely (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey guy's gotta another question for you. some people tell me they plow with the shoes on and then some say that'.s the first thing they would take off. what is the plus and minus
of this? thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well some guys like the feel of bare feet on the brake petal,I like slippers myself when plowing.


----------



## Top_Notch (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm new to this too, but it seems to me that shoes off would wear out the cutting edge considerably faster. Also I think the shoes would help on a gravel road. They are put on most plows for a reason right???


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

*shoes are now "an accessory" on The Boss*


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

grandview;1436331 said:


> Well some guys like the feel of bare feet on the brake petal,I like slippers myself when plowing.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I never ran shoes I like all the weight to be on the edge unless Im on gravel
Do this if you have a parking lot do half with shoes on and other half with them off Then you pick which way you want them


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

No shoes. I like a clean scraped look


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i wear boots never know when you will need to walk in the deep snow to shovel prsport :laughing:

on the serious side no shoe saves salt...making a easy to remove gravel guard for the stone driveway


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Once again and again-------adjust your shoes correctly and you will scrape just as good as without them.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

tuney443;1436695 said:


> Once again and again-------adjust your shoes correctly and you will scrape just as good as without them.


Yes that is very true, i have my shoes adjusted just right and it scrapes perfectly. I can still just drop the blade on a gravel lot and go without digging the cutting edge in


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't like shoes, if it's soft I just pick the plow up a hair.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

grandview;1436331 said:


> Well some guys like the feel of bare feet on the brake petal,I like slippers myself when plowing.


*pedal it bugged me :salute:


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

grandview;1436331 said:


> Well some guys like the feel of bare feet on the brake petal,I like slippers myself when plowing.


I have to wear shoes my feet get cold.

most plows dont come with shoes any more. I know that last couple we bought didn't come with shoes. but we don't use them if it is soft or loose gravel we just lift the plow up a little.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

The plow I boughtdidn't come with shoes. Heck, it didnt even have a cutting edge! (used) Lol. I haven't run with shoes yet. I find that on the first snow of the season, when I get the snow onto the grass, I'll just peel that top layer of sod right away so I don't have to worry about it for the rest of the year. It'll grow back....right?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I leave the shoes on my V plow, their adjusted all the way up so the only thing their doing is adding weight. 

My straight blade doesn't have shoes. 

The 4 or however many there are left over from my unimount go with the 5 or 6 of them floating around the farm. Their good for keeping light objects from being blown away.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1436455 said:


> No shoes. I like a clean scraped look


definately. shoes only for gravel


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

No shoes. I just lift it a little for gravel. And they make great door stops or dook ends. I just got a drive that is 350' because the last
Guy had shoes and left two trenches all the way down. The drive and didn't fix it when it warmed up just left them. So no to shoes. 

I love my Z


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

this would be a moot point if the plow makers would catch on and just put
casters on their plows instead of the shoes they do.

you could leave them on and still not worry about digging up soft gravel driveways
and such


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

WingPlow;1440529 said:


> this would be a moot point if the plow makers would catch on and just put
> casters on their plows instead of the shoes


You cannot backdrag with casters. They are not effective on pickup plows.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

:laughing:live life on the edge you get a better job ussmileyflag..


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Does the search function not exist for this topic anymore?










......


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

pohouse;1443996 said:


> You cannot backdrag with casters. They are not effective on pickup plows.


explain the differance between backdragging with casters as opposed to shoes ??


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

WingPlow;1444247 said:


> explain the differance between backdragging with casters as opposed to shoes ??


Neither are great. I had a plow once with casters. When backdragging the casters would ride up and over snow and ice and lift the blade. It was a heavy plow also, 10'. Couldn't get a clean scrape. I took them off.


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't see any point of shoes beyond gravel. Not really wearing/heating up a cutting edge that much on residential. With granite chip in a large commercial lot you can smell the dollars wearing off the edges however the clean look and salt savings makes up for it.


----------



## snowangel13 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plow shoes are like training wheels. Take them off!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Shoes even suck this year as the ground has never really frozen over and you end up making ruts with the shoes.

If you need something for gravel drives, then the sod pipe seems to be the answer.

....


----------



## ny65 (Apr 28, 2011)

Let me preface this by saying I only know what I have read here. Someone wrote that shoes are there so that you can wear the shoes down (which are cheap), but not the trip edge (expensive). But if you have a cutting edge installed, then you do not have to worry about wearing down the trip edge, so the shoes are not needed. Unless you want to wear down your shoes instead of the cutting edge. Am I mistaken about this.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

White Gardens;1444223 said:


> Does the search function not exist for this topic anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you try a search?

Then you won't have to waste peoples time asking questions that you can figure out on your own.


----------

